# California Wine Festival-Santa Barbara Extra Pair of Wristbands***CLAIMED***



## sfprankster (Jul 16, 2015)

*Heads up for anyone in or near Santa Barbara looking for something to do this Saturday.*

I have to work this weekend as a featured food purveyor and have access to an extra pair of wristbands for the event from noon-4pm.

Let me know today, the earlier the better!!

I'll be on the road tonight and prepping most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's your chance to get your "wine" on...


----------

